
Salary negotiations for techies - vijaydev
http://www.jacquesmattheij.com/Salary+negotiations+for+techies
======
SamReidHughes
Dupe of a post on the front page:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2309317>

~~~
vijaydev
Ahh! The www in the url I posted turns out to be the reason why this wasn't
caught as a duplicate. Sorry!

